# TTRS - Exhaust sound upgrade



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi All,

Very much enjoying the RS and the sports exhaust option but interested in peoples views.

Have many people upgraded? if so to what and the benefits/ change the sports exhaust out?

Guess i am looking for even more sound any tips? As even in sports mode sounds like exhaust flaps still open and close.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Have an exhaust firm remove the silencers and weld in straight pipe.

It really is the best £200 I spent on my car.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

placeborick said:


> Have an exhaust firm remove the silencers and weld in straight pipe.
> 
> It really is the best £200 I spent on my car.


Like the sound of this. Does it cause any MOT problems? Or does that only come up when the cat is taken out?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

You won't have any emissions issues unless as you say you start taking catalysts out and so on.

You could theoretically fail on noise but you'd need a picky tester who knows what a standard RS sounds like...so don't take it to Audi :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

phazer said:


> who knows what a standard RS sounds like...so don't take it to Audi :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Giving them a bit to much credit! My experiences haven't been great with serving or fault fixing on my old TTS


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

digital_dreamer said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > who knows what a standard RS sounds like...so don't take it to Audi :lol:
> ...


Maybe but my experience of MOTs at Audi is that they are anally retentive over the slightest thing. They must have different people to the workshop :lol:

I had a free one and the guy noted an advisory of a chip in the windscreen. Took me near on 10 minutes to find it, it was that small.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

This company have a plug in box that changes when and how the valves in the exhaust are open.

https://www.active-sound.eu/en/audi/aud ... ction_ms=1

Not tried it myself so can't comment on effectiveness.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

chelspeed said:


> This company have a plug in box that changes when and how the valves in the exhaust are open.
> 
> https://www.active-sound.eu/en/audi/aud ... ction_ms=1
> 
> Not tried it myself so can't comment on effectiveness.


Looks interesting but the price seems a bit crazy!


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

That is pricy but if you want to shell out loads maybe krpabitch or armytrix do something?


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Just thinking of ideas at this stage mainly sound.

Don't plan to do a stage 1 or 2 on the car. Its fast enough for me.

So far taking some of the silencers out seems like a possibility.

Seen a video with an RS7 with a tricks exhaust and it had a fob you could press to open the flaps.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

possibly the week's stupidest question but I'll ask it anyway.

What does this thing actually do that's worth even half the asking price?!!

I know in the mk2 the exhaust valves were a bit weird but I've never had any problem in my mk3 - if I put the exhaust in sport mode with valves open, they stay open - at least I've not noticed them cunningly shutting again on their own?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

From what I've heard the valves are not 100% open all the time even in Sport, but with that device they are. It would be interesting to hear a car with one vs 'OEM' Sports mode, personally for me it's a good balance but I wouldn't complain about a bit more volume in each mode.

The cost does seem a bit nuts, the APR map does similar from what I've heard but comes with an extra 80hp too. More what I'd expect for the money 

A cheap trick for more in-car noise is to fold the back seats down, or take out the shelf, it is quite surprising how much noise it supresses!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

ross_t_boss said:


> From what I've heard the valves are not 100% open all the time even in Sport, but with that device they are. It would be interesting to hear a car with one vs 'OEM' Sports mode, personally for me it's a good balance but I wouldn't complain about a bit more volume in each mode.
> 
> The cost does seem a bit nuts, the APR map does similar from what I've heard but comes with an extra 80hp too. More what I'd expect for the money
> 
> A cheap trick for more in-car noise is to fold the back seats down, or take out the shelf, it is quite surprising how much noise it supresses!


Yeah I'd assumed something like this given the device even exists but I'm struggling to think of any time when I was driving with the exhaust in sport mode and was aware of it surreptitiously closing and opening on its own.

For example in the mk2 I think it was closed in second gear at low revs no matter what, however mine is definitely open in second gear - I have a downhill section with speed-bumps just after I leave the house and I drive down this every morning in 2nd without any throttle at about 20mph and in sport mode, it gurgles and pops away merrily which it doesn't much with the valves closed.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

On mine, I'd say they don't stay fully open.

Powerplay - Guess yours could be open 100% due to your map.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

digital_dreamer said:


> On mine, I'd say they don't stay fully open.
> 
> Powerplay - Guess yours could be open 100% due to your map.


Doug never mentioned that was something it affected, although as the map does tweak other things such as removing the pre-heat cold start I suppose it's possible.

In which case it makes a remap look blinding value!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Car passed it's first MOT last month so I can confirm no problems 

Silencers are only there to suppress the true music.

Neighbours might be pissed if you get too revvy though :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Thankfully its rare for me to have an early morning start! So they are lucky.... :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

digital_dreamer said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > This company have a plug in box that changes when and how the valves in the exhaust are open.
> ...


I have fitted this to our TTRS, yes its expensive and seems a bit ludicrous for a wiring loom. However it does what it says on the tin, and makes the Valve behave as it should from factory.

Switching between Drive select modes, Sport on gearbox etc... The valve remains in the position you initially selected.
STOCK EXAMPLE: If you pull back to 'S' on gearbox, it will set valves open, whether you opened them previously or not, lets assume you did, when you started the car, like most of us juveniles... You then pop gearbox back into 'D', regardless of what you exhaust selected, the car will put exhaust valves back to CLOSED.... Absolutely retarded logic! Must have a frenchman coding TT's at the moment.

The above logic applies when scrolling through drive select modes, it will override your chose valve selection and open and close it at its own will... Frankly, with the computer logical relating to the exhaust valve position, Im gobsmacked they bothered giving us an exhaust button!!!

Anyway, the above wiring loom, returns the function to normality, and it will behave as selected, until told otherwise.

However, you just cant beat a Porsche, which has an exhaust button..... That believe it or not, simply opens or shuts the valve, FULL STOP!!! Regardless of any other settings, what day of the week it is, or which way the winds blowing!

Ironic isnt it, when we're all part of the VAG family, yet they've let the window licking coder loose on the TT (8S), and it all goes to sh!t :lol:

..... in short, Buy one! Stock exhaust is 10x better than the 8J TTRS Stock system, the gain from upgrading to Milltek or similar will be disappointing & minimal, and you'll be driving round trying to convince yourself you can hear a difference, but in reality it wont be significant enough to warrant the outlay! You will cry, and wish youd bought a £350 cable instead  :lol:


----------

